# 287 gross



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's a monster. All I heard is it was killed in alberta this year. Looks like he has some moose DNA in him. :beer:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Ah geez, look at that little guy.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Shoulda let him go another year so he could develop a little more mass.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Jimminy Christmas!


----------



## spartansfan42 (Nov 2, 2007)

photoshopped! look at the color differation at the neck line


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

O jeez!!! Why is it that every time a nice buck shows up on here someone screams photoshop right away. Just enjoy the fact that someone else might have shot a bigger buck that you will probably ever see. I spose next post will be someone saying it wasn't fair chase and was shot in a high fence operation. Granted they could be true allegations, but I for one like to believe these bucks are out there and everytime one pops up on here we don't need to get into the big debate over whether it is real or not.

Just my :2cents: 
Matt


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Wasn't this posted somewhere else in this forum? I can't find it now but I know I just saw that picture the other day and there was a story to go along with it. According to the story that kid actually missed that buck last year, and he thought the buck was even bigger then. They figured over 300".

I don't know why I can't find it now but I could swear it was in this forum.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> photoshopped! look at the color differation at the neck line


This deer was killed by wild tv's sales manager. This deer will be dried and officially measured in less then a month. Looks like it will beat the canadian record non-typ by a few inches and it was taken in a fair chase situation. Sorry to dis-hearten all the "nay-sayers" but it's for real.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Hamm said:


> Wasn't this posted somewhere else in this forum? I can't find it now but I know I just saw that picture the other day and there was a story to go along with it. According to the story that kid actually missed that buck last year, and he thought the buck was even bigger then. They figured over 300".
> 
> I don't know why I can't find it now but I could swear it was in this forum.


that is what I thought also and that was a better picture (full size)


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I think it was on the website with that other buck from Canada. The one everyone was saying was shopped. The guy that can hold a deer head up with one finger! :lol:

Nice buck!!


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's the better photo again, I'd posted it before but no one seemed interested so I took it off. It's an awesome deer, I can't wait to see the video of him shooting it!! :beer:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

goatboy said:


> Here's the better photo again, I'd posted it before but no one seemed interested so I took it off.


I knew I wasn't crazy. :lol:

That is quite the buck. Big-bodied too I'm sure.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Kinda small don't ya think


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

My bro and I are chasing one right now similar in genetics to that. It doesn't have as many points, but its more palmated from the brow tines. That's a very impressive deer, hat's off to that guy.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Brett you still hunting this year


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I think texans call that a managment buck!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep...shootin up the does. I've been out all through christmas break... 3 big bodied bucks came by at 3 both days, bald spots on all three heads, the one still had a little blood there.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Think how many monster bucks shot in Canada, got their rack wedged out and thrown in a shed back in the day by the old timers.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

spartansfan42 said:


> photoshopped! look at the color differation at the neck line


LOL :rollin:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

bretts said:


> Yep...shootin up the does. I've been out all through christmas break... 3 big bodied bucks came by at 3 both days, bald spots on all three heads, the one still had a little blood there.


Losing their antlers already? Shouldnt say already I guess.....you know what I mean


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Your still not done Brett??!!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Yep.... they say deer can drop their antlers a lot earlier if they are stressed... and there is a lot of snow where I hunt, so Im thinking that may be why so many have dropped? Bareback...Not done yet, 1 more doe tag....then it's time to educate some dogs haha


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Ya last year out hunting this time of the year, I had several come by that had lost an antler or both......That was about a week after that big snowstorm last new years


----------

